# Can I use maple syrup????



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

Guess who has another question!!!  

I thought I had molasses in my cabinet to give to our doe after she kids...but I just pulled it out and I only have maple syrup!! :stars: It's a good quality maple syrup. Can I give her that in warm water?? Or, do I need to take a trip to the grocery store???

Thank you again for you willingness to help this newbie out!!!


----------



## alidansma (Jun 30, 2006)

I think since it is mostly the sugar in it as a pick -me-up - you will be fine.
Molassas has some other good stuff in it - like Iron, and potassium I think, but you aren't feeding her a cup of the stuff. Its more like Pedialyte or gatorade. You might even be able to get away with corn syrup or brown sugar or honey - though I am not sure on that, but I wouldn't run all the way back to town. Maybe a little banana? YUM! Good luck with your babies!

In the very cold spell we had a while back I tried to treat my girls with molassas water and they refused to drink it - plain warm water was what they wanted.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

If it's been opened, you should check it for mold. Maple syrup should be refrigerated after opening, AFAIK.


----------



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you for your replies. The maple syrup isn't opened. In fact, I just bought it two weeks ago. I don't know why I was thinking it was molasses. And, part of me still thinks the molasses was here! I can picture it...I just can't find it. Knowing me, I probably tossed it thinking I didn't need it!!!! :baby04:


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Mommyto5, I found myself in the same circumstances and used corn syrup in very warm water. Worked fine, I'm sure the maple syrup will be fine, too. The sugar gives them a boost. Good luck with your kidding! Waiting on two myself....Jan in Co


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

Mommyto5, my goats say they want to come live at your place. "Maple syrup! Yum!"


----------



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

gryndlgoat said:


> Mommyto5, my goats say they want to come live at your place. "Maple syrup! Yum!"


HAHAHAHA!!! that made me chuckle!!!!


----------



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

Jan in CO said:


> Mommyto5, I found myself in the same circumstances and used corn syrup in very warm water. Worked fine, I'm sure the maple syrup will be fine, too. The sugar gives them a boost. Good luck with your kidding! Waiting on two myself....Jan in Co


Jan...I do have corn syrup too!! So, I'm glad to hear this worked for you. Thank you for letting me know!!! I hope things go well with your kidding, too!! Are you dealing with freezing temps???


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I would definately use the maple syrup over the corn syrup.


----------



## mammawof3 (Jan 31, 2004)

I have a few does who flat out don't like the mollasses in their water also-but most love it-i put as much as 1/2 cup into small ice cream bucket of very warm water. I have also used corn syrup-and maple syrup-but prefer the mollases as it has some "good things" in it. I am a believer in goat nutri-drench, each kid gets a squirt soon after birth-the doe gets a couple of squirts--any doe acting "off" also gets a few squirts. I always use the ice cream buckets, as they are small enough that the new kids can't fall in and drown, even with those, when i leave the stall i might tie them up to a height that the kids can't reach. Water buckets sitting in a birthing stall can be a dangerous thing! Good luck w/your kiddings-all will likely be fine!


----------



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

Well...as of today...it looks like she's changed her mind...and has decided not to give birth afterall!   So, at this point, I've got time to run out and get the molasses. So, I think I will. 

The other day, when I thought she was going to deliver, I removed the large water bucket from the stall, and hooked up the water bucket that hangs in the corner, instead. I had read about the babies drowning, and certainly didn't want to risk that! 

As for the nutri-drench, I looked for that at Tractor Supply the other day, and they had it for sheep and for cattle, but not for goats. They did have a "power punch" for goats. Do you think I should give them that?? :shrug: What exactly does the nutri-drench do?


----------



## mammawof3 (Jan 31, 2004)

Mommyto5 said:


> Well...as of today...it looks like she's changed her mind...and has decided not to give birth afterall!   So, at this point, I've got time to run out and get the molasses. So, I think I will.
> 
> The other day, when I thought she was going to deliver, I removed the large water bucket from the stall, and hooked up the water bucket that hangs in the corner, instead. I had read about the babies drowning, and certainly didn't want to risk that!
> 
> As for the nutri-drench, I looked for that at Tractor Supply the other day, and they had it for sheep and for cattle, but not for goats. They did have a "power punch" for goats. Do you think I should give them that?? :shrug: What exactly does the nutri-drench do?


Glad you knew about the water buckets.  You could use one of the other "nutri-drenches"-i don't think the ingrediants are species specific (my dad uses the "goat" on both his lambs and his kids)
Calcium (Min) 1.1%
Calcium (Max) 1.4%
Phosphorus (Min) 1.1%
Selenium (Min) 0.1mg/fl.oz.
Vitamen A (Min) 23,700IU/fl.oz.
Vitamen D (Min) 5,910 IU/fl.oz.
Vitamen E (Min) 90IU/fl.oz.
"quote"--a premium nutrition supplement formulated to provide essential nutrients. Perfect support for newborns and all goats.(From the bottle) 
Gives em a quick "pick me up"--insuring energy in the newborn, and for the stress of kidding in the doe.(My own words)


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

After kidding I give mine the molasses water and some oatmeal. They seem to love it. They like the warm soft oatmeal.


----------



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

Starsmom said:


> After kidding I give mine the molasses water and some oatmeal. They seem to love it. They like the warm soft oatmeal.



YES!!! Spoiled goats! I love it!! Count me in!!! :dance: Oatmeal it is!


----------



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

mammawof3 said:


> Glad you knew about the water buckets.  You could use one of the other "nutri-drenches"-i don't think the ingrediants are species specific (my dad uses the "goat" on both his lambs and his kids)
> Calcium (Min) 1.1%
> Calcium (Max) 1.4%
> Phosphorus (Min) 1.1%
> ...



Thank you so much for this valuable information!!! I will head out and get some of the other nutri-drench ASAP!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------

